# Question for the Beaglers & Houndsmen



## HardTime (Aug 22, 2012)

what kind of dog food do ya'll feed? i am looking for a feed that holds the dogs up without a pen full of mess..


----------



## Beagler282 (Aug 22, 2012)

Faithway Pride and Pleasure 24/20. This is the best feed since Black Gold.


----------



## jimmy ballard jr (Aug 22, 2012)

That is a pretty good Balance, what is the Blend and the Price of a 50 pound bag????????


----------



## Beagler282 (Aug 22, 2012)

$22 out the door.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Aug 22, 2012)

Beagler282 said:


> Faithway Pride and Pleasure 24/20. This is the best feed since Black Gold.



 This. They just went up on price in Monroe, around $25.50 a bag now.


----------



## Cottontail (Aug 22, 2012)

Jimmy if you dont mind the ride to Statham Ga i sell it $20.00 out the door. I buy it buy the pallet and always have several bags on hand.


----------



## HardTime (Aug 22, 2012)

thanks for the replys.. i have used the pride and pleasure.. it is ok feed but my pens are full of crap and looking to find something with less crap to clean up...


----------



## DeucesWild (Aug 22, 2012)

Cottontail said:


> Jimmy if you dont mind the ride to Statham Ga i sell it $20.00 out the door. I buy it buy the pallet and always have several bags on hand.




Where about's are you in Statham? I'm about 5 miles from you and have been wanting to give it a try.


----------



## Beagler282 (Aug 22, 2012)

HardTime said:


> thanks for the replys.. i have used the pride and pleasure.. it is ok feed but my pens are full of crap and looking to find something with less crap to clean up...



I would say the Black Gold then.That's the only feed I have seen with the least amount of stool.


----------



## gemcgrew (Aug 22, 2012)

HardTime said:


> thanks for the replys.. i have used the pride and pleasure.. it is ok feed but my pens are full of crap and looking to find something with less crap to clean up...



I feed my hounds every evening. I have 2 hounds in each kennel and scoop up 3 to 4 piles per kennel. I would think that is normal. Are you guys scooping less or just smaller?


----------



## oldways (Aug 22, 2012)

I feed Black Gold. The thing to remember when looking for a good dogfood is to flip the bag and look at the list of ingerdients If its mostly corn or ground corn your going to have more stool a dog's system can't process the corn therefore it passes through. Look for a meat product as the first listed ground corn will be there as a filler but you want a primarily meat diet for your hounds. I run black gold and sportsmix in my dogs. I also up there protein and fat content in the cooler monthes or if there getting worked hard. I hope this helps you. David


----------



## Cottontail (Aug 22, 2012)

DeucesWild said:


> Where about's are you in Statham? I'm about 5 miles from you and have been wanting to give it a try.



PM sent


----------



## TRKbeagles (Aug 22, 2012)

I use Sportmix 26/18 in the blue bag. Dogs love it and perform well. I wash out the pens every evening before I feed. I have 2 dogs per bay and there is usually only 4 piles in each bay.


----------



## swampcat95 (Aug 22, 2012)

MidSouth Feeds Inc. has a product called Showtime Feeds.  I feed the 27/20 formula.  I have been real satisfied with it.  It generates a firm stool and not too much.  It is $24.53 per 50lb. bag.


----------



## DeepCreek beagles (Aug 22, 2012)

oldways said:


> I feed Black Gold. The thing to remember when looking for a good dogfood is to flip the bag and look at the list of ingerdients If its mostly corn or ground corn your going to have more stool a dog's system can't process the corn therefore it passes through. Look for a meat product as the first listed ground corn will be there as a filler but you want a primarily meat diet for your hounds. I run black gold and sportsmix in my dogs. I also up there protein and fat content in the cooler monthes or if there getting worked hard. I hope this helps you. David


Yup, I agree! I feed Purina year around. I use to use Black Gold but it got to high 29.00 a bag. Purina is pretty good for me. Every once in awhile it will be loose. But it's one pile and not 3. It's always available at wal mart


----------



## Cottontail (Aug 22, 2012)

Purina has a very high salt content that is bad on dogs it causes them to dehydrate faster in the field which leads to kidney failure. You ever notice in the kennel they drink a lot more water with purina.


----------



## gemcgrew (Aug 22, 2012)

In the Summer, I feed Ol Roy Complete Nutrition. In Winter, Retriever High Protein.

Why? Cheaper!

"There's no scientific evidence that any food is better than the next. Pets can thrive on inexpensive food or become ill from pricey food. If your animal is active and healthy, the food is doing its job. A higher price could mean better ingredients and better quality control during and after manufacturing. But you might also be paying for pretty packaging, marketing, or a fancy name". (Joseph Wakshlag, D.V.M., Ph.D., an assistant professor of clinical nutrition at the Cornell University College of Veterinary Medicine)


----------



## gemcgrew (Aug 22, 2012)

Just stopped by Acworth Feed on my way home. They have the Faithway Pride N Pleasure 21% 50 lb bag for $16.29.


----------



## Beagler282 (Aug 22, 2012)

Glenn the Black bag 24/20 is the best.That 21% will have poop all over the pen.


----------



## canecuttercraig (Aug 22, 2012)

I feed a cup and a half of diamond lame and rice in the evenings. I dont have any problems and there coats are very shiny.


----------



## gemcgrew (Aug 22, 2012)

Beagler282 said:


> Glenn the Black bag 24/20 is the best.That 21% will have poop all over the pen.


There is not enough price difference for me to switch from current feed. I am curious though. When you say "poop all over the pen", are you talking about runny stools or squirts? I have never found a dog food that gives my hounds the squirts. In all the hounds that I have owned through the years, I have only had one, a male, that did that no matter what I fed him. I have seen this with other folks hounds that were all fed together and out of one pan, causing them to compete and inhale the food. I feed all my hounds separately.


----------



## tHUNDER RUN (Aug 22, 2012)

Pride n Pleasure 24/20 what i feed its the best feed i have found for the money.I really like Pro Plan but way over priced.


----------



## Cottontail (Aug 22, 2012)

I feed a cup of 24/20 per dog and they look great  in hunting season I double up .


----------



## Beagler282 (Aug 22, 2012)

gemcgrew said:


> There is not enough price difference for me to switch from current feed. I am curious though. When you say "poop all over the pen", are you talking about runny stools or squirts? I have never found a dog food that gives my hounds the squirts. In all the hounds that I have owned through the years, I have only had one, a male, that did that no matter what I fed him. I have seen this with other folks hounds that were all fed together and out of one pan, causing them to compete and inhale the food. I feed all my hounds separately.



I think the 21% has more corn it and causes them to poop alot more than usual.Almost twice as much.Seems like the feed just goes right through them.The 2 best products they have is the black bag 24/20 and the red bag 26/18.The other brands they make just don't  seem to be as good.You can tell that the TDN is alot better on these 2 bags because of less stool and the dogs look alot better.I fed Black Gold for 9 years and I can't tell a difference in the feed of the Pride n Pleasure 24/20 and BG except for the price.


----------



## gemcgrew (Aug 22, 2012)

Beagler282 said:


> I think the 21% has more corn it and causes them to poop alot more than usual.Almost twice as much.Seems like the feed just goes right through them.



Ok, now I am no expert on dog poop. I just fed the hounds and scooped the kennels. The Complete Nutrition is 21/10 and corn is first ingredient listed. Here is what I collected from 4 hounds for the past 24 hours.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Aug 22, 2012)

I believe Black Gold is the best feed out there, it's just gotten so expensive. Anyone ever notice the fatty film that builds up on the feed pans when you feed Black Gold? I've never noticed that with any other feed.


----------



## John Slaughter (Aug 22, 2012)

jody the pride and plesure is the same way and if you switch from black gold you will not tell a diffrene in your hounds just your pocket. if you feed one dog ol yeller and one dog a higher end food like black gold, diamond extream athlete, pride and plesure you will be able to tell a diffrence gauntered. and the best thing is the pride and plesure in not that much more


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 22, 2012)

gemcgrew said:


> Ok, now I am no expert on dog poop. I just fed the hounds and scooped the kennels. The Complete Nutrition is 21/10 and corn is first ingredient listed. Here is what I collected from 4 hounds for the past 24 hours.



Thanks Glynn for the OBJECT lesson  I just lost my Peanutbutter  and Banna sandwich !!!!


----------



## Devildawg17 (Aug 22, 2012)

Chicken soup, for some reason the wife thinks its the best. It's bout a million $ a bag, so I make her buy it.


----------



## jimmy ballard jr (Aug 23, 2012)

Chicken Soup isnt a Bad Food!!!But Keep in Mind that you have Hunting Dogs!!!!!


----------



## HardTime (Aug 23, 2012)

thanks for all the replys guys... i have been getting runny stools and then kinda soft stools... dogs are wormed out every month.. heck i may be over feeding... i have got a bag of black gold.. i am going to try it and see... 

Glynn, we don't live to for apart.. we need to run hounds sometimes..


----------



## DeepCreek beagles (Aug 23, 2012)

Cottontail said:


> Purina has a very high salt content that is bad on dogs it causes them to dehydrate faster in the field which leads to kidney failure. You ever notice in the kennel they drink a lot more water with purina.



Interesting! They really don't drink anymore water now than they did with BlackGold. They have less poop now though.


----------



## gemcgrew (Aug 23, 2012)

mlandrum said:


> Thanks Glynn for the OBJECT lesson  I just lost my Peanutbutter  and Banna sandwich !!!!



Sorry Preacher! I just don't get it when guys say that cheap dog food produces runny stools and their hounds don't perform as good. It has NEVER been my experience. I have fed the "Quality Foods" before and found no difference in performance. Clever marketing and the "dogs are humans too" folks want us to feel guilty for feeding cheaper feed. I just stick to my old Vet's recommendation, "The cheapest dog food you can find today, has more nutrients in it than your hound needs. Don't be fooled."

I like peanut butter and banana sandwiches as well.


----------



## gemcgrew (Aug 23, 2012)

HardTime said:


> Glynn, we don't live to for apart.. we need to run hounds sometimes..



Would love to! It is Glenn with an "e". Don't let the Preacher's bad habits rub off on you.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 23, 2012)

HardTime said:


> thanks for the replys.. i have used the pride and pleasure.. it is ok feed but my pens are full of crap and looking to find something with less crap to clean up...



Make sure your comparing the same mix. I've tried the lower end Faithways when the 24/20 wasn't available, never again. The hounds had a terrible time with the tan bag with the red print, cant remember the mix. The black bag is about as good as I've found. Less stool in the pen consistently. This feed also has the oily texture someone else mentioned.


----------



## bethelpreacher (Aug 23, 2012)

I feed the black gold in the blue bag 24/20. i'm not concerned with how much they poop, I am looking for performance. I have fed other feeds and when hunted hard I couldn't keep them up, they looked like death warmed over. since feeding this feed I have run 2 to 4 days a week all summer and the dogs look great run hard and eat less than the cheaper foods. It may cost more but it goes farther and I get better performance. jmo

GO DOGS!


----------



## Beagler282 (Aug 23, 2012)

Glenn there is nothing wrong with the cheaper dog foods.The thing to keep in mind is every dog food company puts different amounts of ingredients in their feed and that's what causes either less stool or more.Yours looks to be fine if that's all you're getting.You just have to find what fits your hounds and stick with it.


----------



## Beagler282 (Aug 23, 2012)

bethelpreacher said:


> I feed the black gold in the blue bag 24/20. i'm not concerned with how much they poop, I am looking for performance. I have fed other feeds and when hunted hard I couldn't keep them up, they looked like death warmed over. since feeding this feed I have run 2 to 4 days a week all summer and the dogs look great run hard and eat less than the cheaper foods. It may cost more but it goes farther and I get better performance. jmo
> 
> GO DOGS!



I agree with everything you just said.When I trialed that's all I would feed because running 2x a week then trialing on the weekend I had to have them in top shape to compete.Once they hit $30 a bag trying to feed 20 dogs it became too much.The Black Gold 24/20 is the best I have ever found.


----------



## gemcgrew (Aug 23, 2012)

Beagler282 said:


> Glenn there is nothing wrong with the cheaper dog foods.The thing to keep in mind is every dog food company puts different amounts of ingredients in their feed and that's what causes either less stool or more.Yours looks to be fine if that's all you're getting.You just have to find what fits your hounds and stick with it.



I agree. When I switch from summer feed to winter feed, I do it gradually. There is so much garbage on the internet in regards to dog food. You really have to search hard to find the scientific studies. The only reason I would consider the more expensive feed would be for a manufacturer that supports the sport. But even then, they would probably be better off if I just split my savings with them.


----------



## bigrob82 (Aug 28, 2012)

diamond 24/20 get it for $21 a bag from a fella over here just north of cumming, love the feed and cant beat the price


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 28, 2012)

bethelpreacher said:


> I feed the black gold in the blue bag 24/20. i'm not concerned with how much they poop, I am looking for performance. I have fed other feeds and when hunted hard I couldn't keep them up, they looked like death warmed over. since feeding this feed I have run 2 to 4 days a week all summer and the dogs look great run hard and eat less than the cheaper foods. It may cost more but it goes farther and I get better performance. jmo
> 
> GO DOGS!



When dogs aren't Fast - they do look better and poop more and can stand multiple runs a week !!!!!!


----------



## gemcgrew (Aug 28, 2012)

mlandrum said:


> When dogs aren't Fast - they do look better and poop more and can stand multiple runs a week !!!!!!


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 28, 2012)

Well Im feeding hunters special24/20. Don't like the 26/18 tried it to. Closest thing I've ever saw to blackgold. My man ain't gonna be able to get it anymore though and Im gonna have to swap Its pretty good stuff. Its 25 a bag though.


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh !!! That was so Naughty of me


----------



## jimmy ballard jr (Aug 29, 2012)

Im Feding Hunters Best its really good has my male dog the width of a Pitbull in the chest and neck area!! and my Females are sure lloking tip top!!!1


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 29, 2012)

Beagler282 said:


> Faithway Pride and Pleasure 24/20. This is the best feed since Black Gold.



Having really good results with this feed.


----------



## Cottontail (Aug 29, 2012)

jimmy ballard jr said:


> Im Feding Hunters Best its really good has my male dog the width of a Pitbull in the chest and neck area!! and my Females are sure lloking tip top!!!1



Jimmy you keep doing this they may no longer have the desire to run & catch.


----------



## jimmy ballard jr (Aug 29, 2012)

They Run everyday sometimes  twice a day so they stay fit and rareing to go!!!!!!!!


----------



## bethelpreacher (Aug 29, 2012)

mlandrum said:


> When dogs aren't Fast - they do look better and poop more and can stand multiple runs a week !!!!!!



I did feed my dogs a bluetick one time  but that was a big mistake I like to never got them back up to speed again


----------



## grouper throat (Aug 30, 2012)

River run 24/20 but lately it's been hunter's special (?) 24/20 I think is the name of it. I double their intake during their respective seasons and it keeps them in shape and full of energy.


----------



## DeucesWild (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks for the hook up Jody. Picked up a couple of bags yesterday


----------

